# Show us your older 3-phase machines run by a VFD!



## HMF (Jul 29, 2011)

Show us PHOTOS of your older, three-phase machines, run by a VFD

(Please supply specifics under the photos!)

Example:




Old mill run by a VFD




VFD controls disguised in a period control box.


Nelson


----------



## MarkBall2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Will a video do?

1978 Enco GL-30B Mill/Drill. Was given to me, has a 2 hp 3 phase motor running on a TECO VFD. I can run this as slow as 50rpm, up to around 4500 rpm. I've made the minimum setting 15 hertz, max setting of 75 hertz. Starts from 0-set speed in 2-3 seconds, decel is set at 2 seconds. I get a over current decel if I set it any slower.

I've since removed the belt cover & intermediate pulley, as the bearings are shot in that pulley. It runs quite well with the motor pulley going direct to the spindle pulley.


----------



## HMF (Aug 1, 2011)

Mark,

Thank you for posting that- a video is great, and links to videos from Youtube show here as videos thanks to our video integration system.

I'm asking for more contributions on this if you please because it really helps those new to VFD's to see the setups on other machines.

Thanks!


Nelson


----------



## MarkBall2 (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought I had entered the url correctly, obviously I didn't. I suppose I could upload the video into the downloads section if that would be better. Just show me the way! LOL


----------



## HMF (Aug 1, 2011)

Mark,

The video shows up fine for me-

But you can of course download it right here if it is under 10M.
Or to downloads:


http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?action=downloads

Thanks!

Nelson


----------



## Kennyd (Aug 1, 2011)

Clausing 4913, powered with a Teco FM50 VFD.

I rewired the stock drum switch for low voltage so I could use the standard controls for F-N-R. I also added a potentiometer in the belt cover to remotely control the speed/frequency and a external braking resistor.

Future project is a homemade belt grinder powered a 1.5 HP 3PH Baldor motor I scored off of CL for $50.


----------



## Alex (Aug 8, 2011)

This is useful to see as I may well have the same inverter as you,
I am reluctant on wiring this myself to the machine control switches etc..
The lathe is a Colchester student 1800 square head approximately 1973/74.


----------



## HMF (Aug 8, 2011)

Seeing the wiring close up is fantastically helpful!

Any other setups? Please feel free to post!


Nelson


----------



## MarkBall2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally got around to having some time on the computer to upload a couple pictures.

Power comes in from the wall on the top, power to the motor goes out the bottom. I used heavier wire than needed, but that's ok. It's a 12-3 SJOO cord plugging into a 20A 220V single phase line.

Pic 1 - Power from subpanel
Pic 2 - TECO mounted on the mill
Pic 3 - VFD wired into the motor

I uploaded the manual for this one in the downloads section.


----------



## brucer (Aug 17, 2011)

hey, 

 this is my first ever you tube video.. i thought i would try to post/embed it here to see if i could get it to work..

I didnt speak because i'm from western ky and have the redneck twang in my voice..

 the video is sideways so you'll have to tilt your head.

 its my 1972 bridgeport running on a GEvat20 vfd, the GE vat20vfd is aka FM50 203-c, 220 single phase input, 230 3 phase output..

 i still want to wire in a 12vdc transformer and put a fan in the enclosure, i might have to move the unit down in the enclosure, but not to big a deal...

 i was also thinking of a brake resistor, what do you guys think about running a brake resistor with the bridgeport?

 heres the video, sorry for it being a crappy video, think i need to change my video settings.. also the audio is kind of bad, the mill isnt anywhere near as loud as it seems in the video.. the mill is running around 1200rpm...

[video=youtube_share;Ja5CZHVRM8U]http://youtu.be/Ja5CZHVRM8U[/video]


----------



## Alex (Aug 22, 2011)

aI have some photo's of mine as of Sunday afternoon before I was ORDERED to cut the grass Immediately, or else.

Alex.


----------



## Bloy (Mar 6, 2013)

I hope this thread expands! To me, adding vfds to drill presses(or on any machine) seems very desirable. Unfortunately for me, I first have to pay out for the 3ph motors plus the vfd. Maybe someday into the future.......


----------



## furpo (Mar 6, 2013)

Series 1 Bridgeport with Teco  2 Hp JNEV-202-H1   $177
Using the stard forward/reverse switch as a input to the drive.
http://dealerselectric.com/item.asp?PID=4709


----------



## Ray C (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's an early 1900's B&S surface grinder outfitted with VFD...  One of the best pieces of equipment in the shop!  Still holds tens edge to edge.  The VFD adds a lot as I switch between 8 and 6" wheels a good bit.


View attachment 48961


----------



## Nightshift (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's 6 of mine ...

1. 1993 Bridgeport Series 1, 2hp vertical mill with an ABB VFD located in a rear-mounted electrical box controlled by my custom panel
2. 1929 Southbend 11x60 lathe with a Woods VFD controlled by my custom panel
3. 1961 Ford-Smith 10" double arbor wire wheel with a Korean VFD controlled by my custom panel
4. 1998 Burr King 2x60 belt grinder with an Allen Bradley VFD controlled by my custom panel
5. 1996 FPS 3x89 backstand belt grinder with a Woods VFD
6. 2012 custom built multi buffer station with an Allen Bradley VFD hidden inside a 1960 vintage cast iron pedestal


----------



## Bloy (Mar 7, 2013)

Nightshift said:


> Here's 6 of mine ...
> 
> 1. 1993 Bridgeport Series 1, 2hp vertical mill with an ABB VFD located in a rear-mounted electrical box controlled by my custom panel
> 2. 1929 Southbend 11x60 lathe with a Woods VFD controlled by my custom panel
> ...



Bill and all,
Great photos, guys!!!!


----------



## Nightshift (Mar 7, 2013)

Another option to control your stuff, other than 3-phase VFDs is to use DC motors and controllers. Smaller ones like 2hp and less can sometimes be had for a very reasonable price. I think I only paid $100 for the 1HP DC motor and Fincor controller I put on my small 17" drill press. I have a 2HP Dc motor and controller that I will eventually put on my 20" drill press.

1. 17" off-shore drill press pimped out with a DC motor and controller, power table, tooling trays, etc
2. 1952 Monarch 10EE lathe with the original 5hp DC motor and my custom built control panel

Just some ideas for you guys. Cheers, Bill


----------



## Zengineer (Mar 9, 2013)

Nightshift, where did you source your switches? The few I've found have been out of this world expensive ($120+ per switch) and I'm hopeful there is a more reasonable option out there.


----------



## Nightshift (Mar 10, 2013)

Zengineer said:


> Nightshift, where did you source your switches? The few I've found have been out of this world expensive ($120+ per switch) and I'm hopeful there is a more reasonable option out there.



Z ... they are all Allen Bradley 800 series (except the smaller ones that came with the Fincor DC controller for my small drill press). I use A-B 800's exclusively ... they are so easy to configure. I get them on eBay when I see them for a reasonable price. I always have a good "stock" of them ready for future projects hew: Most of my motor contactors are A-B as well. It's all top quality stuff. Cheers, Bill


----------



## CluelessNewB (Mar 11, 2013)

*Logan 820*

My Logan 820.  It has the original 3 phase motor, Teco 7300 VFD with controls mounted on top. Controls include start and stop buttons. fwd/rev and speed control.  The VFD is mounted below.  The white switch below cuts off power to the VFD, the gray plastic box really just covers up the wires.  Note the vent holes in the gray box, they are on both sides.


----------



## alan camby (Apr 26, 2013)

Just got my mid 60's Powermatic 1150 running tonight on a VFD.









made a electrical box mount that connects to the column.

I used a 3" piece of DOM as a jig.













I added attachment points for future add ons


----------



## Nightshift (Apr 26, 2013)

Very nicely done Alan! Looks professional and OEM. Cheers, Bill


----------



## oldgoaly (Apr 27, 2013)

1st is a P13 Pullmax running a 1hp Lenze VFD, 




next pic is a Simpson Muller it has a 3hp Teco  rated at 12 amp driving a  Baldor 3hp motor rated for 13.8 amps which if I fill the muller to the brim it will cause a O.L. error, so just a little common sense ya just don't fill it up to the top! 




Sort of out of sequence but another Pullmax T3 running on a Toshiba 1hp VFD.




last and the smallest motor a 1/3hp Leeson gearmotor running on a 1/3hp Lenze VFD this on a Pro-tools 24" bead roller. this was pic before the cover went on, I use a foot switch to control this.



I have other projects in the works to use 3 phase motors and a VFD to drive  them. 
My Bridgeport, S.B. lathe and some grinder still run off a Crocker-Wheeler 5 hp motor/rotary phase convertor. 

The only problems I have had is the Toshiba sometimes won't run??? it might be a minute it might be a month??? strange!! anyone else had anything like that happen???


----------



## alan camby (Apr 28, 2013)

Nightshift said:


> Very nicely done Alan! Looks professional and OEM. Cheers, Bill




Thanks Bill, Your machines look very professional. Someday i hope to have that many fine machines.




While not old, Here is the panel for my knife grinder.


----------



## Fishchips (Apr 29, 2013)

Alan, 

Nice work there!


----------



## Nightshift (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes, totally agree ... really nice work Alan. I love that clear front box and your wiring makes it look even better! Cheers, Bill


----------



## PurpLev (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## rdhem2 (Apr 30, 2013)

_*WOW! *_ For the most part, very well done guys as I am most picky and usually only settle for a professional, factory, neat looking job.  I will try to motivate myself to send in my pictures of my Walker-Turner radial drill, Delta 24" bandsaw, 2 hp Bridgeport.  Just one other thing bothers me.  How do you keep your machines so clean?  Do you have a shop boy?  A maid?  Or just don't use them?  Has to be one of the three!

Keep making that _*SWARF!!*_


----------



## Nightshift (Apr 30, 2013)

rdhem2 said:


> ...snip...How do you keep your machines so clean?  Do you have a shop boy?  A maid?  Or just don't use them?  Has to be one of the three!



Well, most of my machine shop is in the basement. It's not ideal compared to a separate, ground-level shop with 12' ceilings, but it does give you free heat and a/c. Now with a machine shop in the house, in the basement, AND living with a wife ... there are some rules that are "imposed". She got tired (really fast) with me dragging swarf upstairs, so keeping the shop in the basement means I have to keep it pretty clean. I'm retired so I double as a "shop boy" and after every (especially messy) job, I wipe things down with a shop brush and then sweep the floor. Its just a habit that I got into early on. What's nice about this process is the next job you start, all your tools are back in the proper drawers and your equipment is clean and ready to work. Plus it looks good :thumbzup:

Cheers, Bill


----------



## bronk (May 6, 2013)

Here is my south bend 13" lathe. I recently purchased and rebuilt everything except the underdrive. The Teco VFD and small control panel are mounted on the arm where the old start / stop switches were. Odd thing was the old motor controller was not set up with reverse.   The switches are a toggle for forward and reverse, a jog button, emergency stop and a speed pot. 
It works great. Much nicer to have the variable speed. The jog (I set for 6 hz ) is nice when indicating in a part in the chuck. 
For the small price difference between this and a static phase converter I cannot see buying another phase converter again. I have 4 for other tools - should have put in a rotary but added piece by piece so incrementally I have a nearly half "3 phase" shop due to rebuilding big old iron (16" colladay jointer, 14" RAS,  24" band saw) or building my own where I need reverse such as my 5HP sliding table wood shaper .


----------



## lens42 (May 29, 2013)

VFD conversion on an Enco 100-1525 (baby BP clone - 1991). This was a tricky one because the motor was a 2/8 pole motor rather than 2/4 pole. The speed change between ranges was 4 to 1. With a 2/1 range motor you can usually just wire the motor on the high range and use the VFD for speed control and not worry much about about low speed torque. With this motor that wasn't possible so I had to allow for switching the motor between ranges to get the full range and torque. Normally it's not kosher to put switches between the VFD and motor, but the Hitachi VFD had program settings for two motors and conveniently also had had a programable relay output that I used to drive three contactors. It's all set so that the contactors cannot switch while the motor is running. If I try to to switch ranges with the machine running, it ignores me and waits until the motor spins down before switching over. There is also an indicator light that says when high-speed is actually on. I thought I was going to need some logic for this, but the VFD handled it all.


----------



## lens42 (May 29, 2013)

Conversion of a 1970s Emco Maximat V10P with VFDs on both the lathe and mill head. The machine came with 110V single phase motors, which is considered more desirable (to the unwashed masses), but I hunted down the 3-phase motors and did the swap. Pretty much all eBay parts.


----------



## fastback (May 29, 2013)

I use one on my 1942 Heavy Ten.  The motor is 3/4 hp and the VFD is 120 volt unit.  Its been in place for several years and continues to work well.


----------

